# Corpsed Skeletons



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

After reading in this forum about corpsing skeletons with the stiltbeast 
method, I couldn't wait to try it!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! Were these Walgreens style skellies? They came out great. Love the poses.


----------



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks! Two were from Spirit Halloween, One Bargain Basement Barney from Skeleton Factory, and two from Marden's (a local discount place).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those look soooo good and the poses are great!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job, What type of stain did you use on them? Very nice color.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Those are awesome!!!! I love the 1st pic because he almost looks mummified.


----------



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks! 

I used Minwax English Chestnut Wood Finish Stain. Out of all the colors, it seemed to be the one most expressive of red (blood/meat) once it decayed. 
*
*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not only are they well corpsed, but the poses (as noted above) are wonderfully expressive.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

great job!! I've been dying to use that method myself i just keep running out of time


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The poses on each are wonderful! Great corpsing job on all of them!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Gross ... and cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love the thickness, dryness, and color of the skin....
poses are great.....


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, those look awesome! Good job! They look spooky!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice job. I'm going have to try it. I just wish the skellies were cheaper. May have to pick up a couple more during the after Halloween sales.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

OOOOOOH! Very NICE!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool nice job on those!


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Awesome.....I did a bunch of these and had them walking out of the dark into the light like a mob. They look great in the light but.......I bet they look even better in the dark. How did you light them?


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Looking fantastic! I need to do some corpsing on a few cheapie bluckies I have piled up in the basement.... swap on a better skull and do the Stiltbeast method of trash bag corpsing!

you don't mind if I pilfer a few of your pose ideas do you?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I love these older posts that keep getting "refreshed"....I missed it the first go round...and wow! I love them....the pose on that first skelly reminds me of one of the bog men..... Very nice work. I am so impressed!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I missed it some how also,, wow, those look great,, and to repeat what others have said, the poses are great, they make them creepier some how, you did a awesome job on those!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I have thought about not posting on these older threads but then I thought "hey, what better place for a necro-post than a haunt forum?"

And I seem to miss a lot of the older threads anyway, so what the heck, I suppose I could just subscribe to a thread so I can easily find it later for reference...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks awesome! I can't wait to try this too.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Amazing work, on a side note they remind me of a finely cooked turkey and now i'm hungry. Thanks for the name of the stain you used.


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

those look just gross! GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great job on these


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

great job


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow...those look great!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

These all look amazing! I've also been meaning to try this method, but keep getting distracted by other projects. You've re-motivated me!


----------

